# I'd love a zombie thread icon



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

To use when those threads from 3 years ago get resuscitated?

Maybe a brain, like the one on the Zombie Dice game


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

We aim to please.


----------

